# Coolermaster Preatorian case



## bnm81002 (Apr 11, 2005)

what are the opinions about the Coolermaster Praetorian RC730 case(black color-RC-730-KSN1), I'll be replacing the 3 fans with 3 aluminum fans instead, also be using the Antec NeoPower 480 PSU in the case, 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119085


----------



## diablodude64 (Dec 9, 2005)

It's a pretty sweet looking case and at NewEgg.com it already has a 5 star overall rating. so I am going to go with, Its an excellent case.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that is one hellva nice case & worth every penny of the price tag / it leaves no leaf unturned / I would upscale a tad on the PSU though / Antec Tru Power-2 >>> 550 watt

I love the top side vent on the praetorian case / they work like a dream pulling out the hot air from the case / I modded a full tower case I have to include a top side venting with 120mm fan (blow hole) and it dropped my system temps by more than 5C all by itself / single biggest improvement I got and I played around with alot of case fans and different configs / even played with some interior case duct funnels (those were trash !!)

joe


----------



## bnm81002 (Apr 11, 2005)

linderman said:


> that is one hellva nice case & worth every penny of the price tag / it leaves no leaf unturned / I would upscale a tad on the PSU though / Antec Tru Power-2 >>> 550 watt
> 
> I love the top side vent on the praetorian case / they work like a dream pulling out the hot air from the case / I modded a full tower case I have to include a top side venting with 120mm fan (blow hole) and it dropped my system temps by more than 5C all by itself / single biggest improvement I got and I played around with alot of case fans and different configs / even played with some interior case duct funnels (those were trash !!)
> 
> joe




Joe,
I'm not looking to modd my computer at all, just changing to 3 aluminum fans instead of the factory fans, I have the ATI Radeon X800XL video card, isn't the Antec PSU sufficient enough to run that card properly?


----------



## bnm81002 (Apr 11, 2005)

there is a $20 rebate for the silver color of this case(model RC-730-SSN1) but I didn't see if there was one for the black color one which is what I really wanted(model RC-730-KSN1), does anyone know if there is a $20 rebate for the black color case? a link please? thanks


----------



## LBuck1972 (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a black Praetorian 732 which I believe is the same with a different door. Great case - all aluminium, nice to build with. Fewer bleeding fingers. Nice all mesh filtered front including the blanking plates.

Removable Mobo tray which with imagination you might be able to mount upside down. PSU installs from the back w/ nuce space for the extra cable length.

My only small gripe is there is no alternative mounting to mounting the USB/firewire/speaker (whick has a dodgy spring loaded cover) which is designed to be fitted in the top hole, a position more advantageously filled by a 80mm fan exausting up as described above (as I have done).

Would be nice to put it into a 3.5" drive bay instead - its probably doable given the tools and skill.

But its a great case and I would buy it again.

Lee


----------



## bnm81002 (Apr 11, 2005)

LBuck1972 said:


> I have a black Praetorian 732 which I believe is the same with a different door. Great case - all aluminium, nice to build with. Fewer bleeding fingers. Nice all mesh filtered front including the blanking plates.
> 
> Removable Mobo tray which with imagination you might be able to mount upside down. PSU installs from the back w/ nuce space for the extra cable length.
> 
> ...



yeah I loved that 732 case too but it's not available for purchase in the US because some company has the exclusive rights to that case, the case door is flat while the 730 case's door is curved, have you seen any rebate for the black 730 case(RC-730-KSN1 model #)? there's one for the silver color one(RC-730-SSN1) I have all black component colors so it would look funny if I buy the silver color case, although it'll be different than normal computer builds :grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

seems like a good pick. i still reccomend the x navigator

Merry Christmas!


----------

